# Questions to ask a potential trainer



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

I thought that there might be a sticky for this but could not find it.

I am looking for a good trainer for my Quest. I took some classes with another training place and was underwhelmed with their program. What questions should I make sure to ask?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Training what? Age of dog?

For me attending a class and watching it in progress is very telling. Attitude of dogs and students. As well as the instructor. 

For obedience, for younger puppies (under 6 months) I'm all about purely positive training, clicker ever better. But once they are 6 months, I start adding the 'rough love' of the prong collar and more consequences for choosing the incorrect behavior.

But I ALWAYS want an instructor who has food and toys as an intregal part of all their initial training. I want my dogs to WANT to learn. Not 'have' to learn.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Here is an excellent article on what to look for when choosing a trainer for your dog:

http://www.dogpro.org/index.php?pageID=45


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Like MaggieRoseLee said, I'd watch the trainer give lessons, watch the classes before joining. You can gather so much information by observing. I look for a person who can adjust to different breeds, training issues, etc. Not a person that only wants to train a dog one way. Also one who can explain themselves well. Not every trainer is a good teacher. Look for one who has been successful themselves, and one who's students have done well. Good luck in your search.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

i need some help with Quest's reactivity with other dogs. she is 15 months old. i feel like i need this training 1-1 before i go to another class.

we did puppy classes where she was shy but OK playing with the other pups. we also went to puppy play dates but stopped going when she was being bullied by another GSD who was almost a year.

given i need some 1-1 instruction- what might you ask?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Do you have a business license?

What is your certification? What does that entail? What do you have to provide and prove your training?

If you have a demo dog, do you actually go out and compete with the dog?

How do you keep up with validating your training?

Just a couple.....


----------

